# Closest manatees to Siesta Key?



## riu girl (Nov 18, 2006)

We have previoulsy stayed in Daytona Beach and swam with the manatees in Blue Spring State Park.

Just wondering where the closest place would be to swim with manatees to Siesta Key?

Any info. would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 19, 2006)

The only area on the west coast that I have heard about is Crystal River near the power plant (above Tampa).


----------



## Cat (Nov 19, 2006)

Actually, a couple of years ago as my husband and I were floating on mats at Crescent Beach on Siesta Key, 3 manatee swam right by us!!


----------



## JLB (Nov 19, 2006)

Being from Blue Springs, MO, we have always loved Blue Spring State Park. It is a nice convenient diversion for those going to Daytona or Orlando.

Manatees love the warm effluent from power plants, so another popular place is the power plant on the Caloosahatchee near Ft. Myers.  Go East at the first Ft. Myers exit across the bridge going south on 75.


----------



## SherryS (Nov 19, 2006)

We, too, were swimming around near Siesta Key and accidentally were "swimming with a manatee"......But for a planned activity, I really don't know of any place near Siesta to do this.  The manatees tend to head toward warmer water when the gulf is below about 70 degrees.  The gulf temp today is 69 degrees.  As for viewing manatees (in the winter months) your best bet is at the manatee viewing area near the TECO Power Plant near Apollo Beach. (about 35 miles north of Siesta off I75) Check out: www.tampaelectric.com/manatee/

Also, Mote Marine near Lido Key/St. Armands has a trip with a naturalist that takes you along the intercoastal waters near Sarasota.  You often will see manatees on that trip!


----------



## riu girl (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 19, 2006)

Many manatees inhabit the St. John River during December to March (approximately). The rest of the year, they go out to sea.

Don't know any organized programs (sure they exist) but the houseboat timeshares at Holly Bluff Marina are a great way to experience them and interact in their natural habitat.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 19, 2006)

RIU girl,

As JLB suggested check out http://www.fortmyers-online.com/article_caloosahatchee.htm


Richard


----------



## Steve (Nov 20, 2006)

A great place to see manatees is Homosassa Springs Wildlife State Park in Homosassa Springs.  www.manateecam.com  You can watch the rangers feed the manatees, and they have a lot of information about them available.  The website is not overly professional, but the park is nice...and the manatees are awesome.

Homosassa Springs is about one and a half hours north of Tampa via the Suncoast Parkway toll road...so it is a bit of a drive from the Sarasota area...but it's fun place to visit.

Steve


----------



## Jim Bryan (Nov 21, 2006)

Keep this in mind when near Manatees in Florida.


"It is illegal to harass, harm, pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, annoy or molest manatees. Anyone convicted of violating state law faces maximun fines of $500 and or imprisonment of up to 60 days. Conviction for violating federal protection laws is punishable by fines up to $10,000 and or one year in prison."


----------



## JLB (Nov 21, 2006)

If only they had the same law in Missouri, only regarding neighbors!   

Or, maybe we oughta move to Florida and become manatees!



			
				Jim Bryan said:
			
		

> Keep this in mind when near Manatees in Florida.
> 
> 
> "It is illegal to harass, harm, pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, annoy or molest manatees. Anyone convicted of violating state law faces maximun fines of $500 and or imprisonment of up to 60 days. Conviction for violating federal protection laws is punishable by fines up to $10,000 and or one year in prison."


----------



## SherryS (Dec 3, 2006)

RIU GIRL:  Just read an article in the Sarasota Herald Tribune today about "Swimming With Manatees" www.heraldtribune.com.  They mentioned websites to check on manatee encounters in Citrus county, about 2 hours north of Sarasota:  www.visitcitrus.com/manateelist.asp  and  www.manateeinfo.com


----------



## nicklinneh (Dec 3, 2006)

Homosassa Springs (an attraction) has captive (probably injured) manatees among other creatures. You can see them up close through underwater glass. But you can't swim with them. Ken


----------

